# 1st Degree Black Belt Test Pictures/Video



## Yondanchris (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello all, 

 I wanted to share with you pictures and video (long!) of my 1st Degree Black Belt test in American Kenpo. 
I was blessed to have many friends and family there to share the fun, pain, and excitement of the day. 

[video=youtube_share;bVYmI7Tn8YE]http://youtu.be/bVYmI7Tn8YE?list=UUxpQfe7C9YmUXttZVJfTg2A[/video]

pictures from the event:

Photos


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations that's a big leap forward,  keep on training 
Best of luck


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations Chris.......well done


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats, Chris! Keep on rocking, brother.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 21, 2014)

So was the first degree black belt test much harder than the brown belt test (or whatever rank comes right before black)? Did it take you much longer to get from brown to black than it did for you to get from whatever rank came before brown to brown?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats! The _real _training begins now...as they usually say. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats. I couldn't view the video, says it's private. Did Clyde sit on your testing board?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2014)

Couldn't see it either, but good for you!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

Skip Cooper said:


> Congrats! The _real _training begins now...as they usually say. :asian:



True to that.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 29, 2014)

Would have liked for Clyde to be there, but alas I haven't heard from him in about a year! 



Tames D said:


> Congrats. I couldn't view the video, says it's private. Did Clyde sit on your testing board?


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 29, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> So was the first degree black belt test much harder than the brown belt test (or whatever rank comes right before black)? Did it take you much longer to get from brown to black than it did for you to get from whatever rank came before brown to brown?



yes the Black Belt test was much harder...many more techniques and all my forms. 
It took about 2 years from 3rd Brown to Black (average to a little early depending on studio) 
I was in green belt for about 6-9 months..(if I remember right) 
All together from White to Black it took me 4 1/2 years.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 1, 2014)

So the ranking system at your place must go 1st Brown, 2nd Brown, 3rd Brown and then First Degree Black I take it.


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 25, 2014)

3rd Brown (3 stripes), 2nd Brown (2 stripes), 1st Brown (1 stripe) then 1st Black (1 red stripe). Me. Cole does it backwards from the Standard!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Yondanchris said:


> 3rd Brown (3 stripes), 2nd Brown (2 stripes), 1st Brown (1 stripe) then 1st Black (1 red stripe). Me. Cole does it backwards from the Standard!



I see. Well, using your ranking system as an example, is it much harder and/or does it take much longer to go from 1st Brown to 1st Black than it does to go from 2nd Brown to 1st Brown?


----------

